# Waders



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been kayak fishing for about 6 years now, but pretty much hang it in the garage when the weather gets below 75. My kayaks sits low, so I get a wet butt and I don't like being cold and wet. Anyhow, my older brother just got a kayak and wants to fish it year round here in Arkansas. I know it's not Minnesota, but cold and wet sucks here too. I was thinking that a set of waders would be just the ticket, but I don't know anything about them.

So I don't duck hunt or fly fish, I just want something to keep me warm and dry on my kayak. What do I need to look for and what would you recommend?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

johnf said:


> I've been kayak fishing for about 6 years now, but pretty much hang it in the garage when the weather gets below 75. My kayaks sits low, so I get a wet butt and I don't like being cold and wet. Anyhow, my older brother just got a kayak and wants to fish it year round here in Arkansas. I know it's not Minnesota, but cold and wet sucks here too. I was thinking that a set of waders would be just the ticket, but I don't know anything about them.
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't duck hunt or fly fish, I just want something to keep me warm and dry on my kayak. What do I need to look for and what would you recommend?




I am extremely pleased with my frog togg breathable wader pants. I use them all but summer time here in NW Florida. They are not cumbersome in my kayak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Not smart to wear waders while traveling in a boat or other floating vessel. Too many horror stories of people drowning in waders. Very sad incident happened last month from this.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

FC Medina24 said:


> Not smart to wear waders while traveling in a boat or other floating vessel. Too many horror stories of people drowning in waders. Very sad incident happened last month from this.




Breathable waders are supposed to be not as risky. I have not tried them out to see but that is what they say anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

FC Medina24 said:


> Not smart to wear waders while traveling in a boat or other floating vessel. Too many horror stories of people drowning in waders. Very sad incident happened last month from this.


I agree 100%


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

FC Medina24 said:


> Not smart to wear waders while traveling in a boat or other floating vessel. Too many horror stories of people drowning in waders. Very sad incident happened last month from this.


Even with a PFD?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd go with a wet or dry suit, instead of a sea anchor.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

johnf said:


> Even with a PFD?


The pfd may help but i still wouldn't chance it.


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Why not try the dumdum answer...scupper plugs and putting something under the seat cushion 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Get some rubber coveralls.

But for the record ive spent hours on hours in my kayak with waders on. I do conskder myself very adept in a kayak so I wasn't worried but how often do you actually tip over in your kayak?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Capnmichael said:


> Get some rubber coveralls.
> 
> But for the record ive spent hours on hours in my kayak with waders on. I do conskder myself very adept in a kayak so I wasn't worried but how often do you actually tip over in your kayak?


Capt, redicoulas statement. 20 minutes in this cold water and your ability to function is gone. Waders are useless get a one piece wetsuit. Easier than waders to move around in and will save your life if that first time overboard ever happens. I was involved in cold water imersion test, it isn't nice when you are drowning and can't even move your hands and legs from hypothermia.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

My advice is rubber coveralls with open pant legs, keeps you dry but won't fill with water.

I've never tipped my kayak while fishing and I'm confident that I won't. I can surf waves on my kayak with ease I'm very comfortable in my waders on my kayak in the middle of the night sipping on a beer. The only downside to waders is it makes it hard to pee 😁


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you actually have a CG License? Or is that something, capn you just added to your name?


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

sealark said:


> Do you actually have a CG License? Or is that something, capn you just added to your name?


So instead of debating the topic now you decided to try to attack me, that is the logical fallacy "ad hominem". And no I'm not a fucking captain its a forum avatar. And guess what, my name isnt michael either. Gasp. 

Ill ask again, how often do you actually tip your kayak?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dont have a kayak only refering to your ignorant uneducated statements. Trying to keep you from killing yourself. So rave on catshit. I'm through


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

sealark said:


> Dont have a kayak only refering to your ignorant uneducated statements. Trying to keep you from killing yourself. So rave on catshit. I'm through


 someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed, get some coffee in ya man. 
tight lines!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Capnmichael said:


> So instead of debating the topic now you decided to try to attack me, that is the logical fallacy "ad hominem". And no I'm not a fucking captain its a forum avatar. And guess what, my name isnt michael either. Gasp.
> 
> Ill ask again, how often do you actually tip your kayak?


Hey Capt. If you don't mind I'm going to read this quote back to a young person I know to try to help explain what I mean when I tell him his CONFIDENCE IS FAR GREATER THAN HIS COMPETENCE and he really can't be 100% sure of anything. I try to explain to him that until he really experiences tragedy, that the type of immature attitude he so willingly proves (on the daily) just may get him killed. Luckily he eats his words often. 

Thanks for the quote!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

naclh2oDave said:


> Capnmichael said:
> 
> 
> > So instead of debating the topic now you decided to try to attack me, that is the logical fallacy "ad hominem". And no I'm not a fucking captain its a forum avatar. And guess what, my name isnt michael either. Gasp.
> ...


Sure thing! If there's one thing I'm sure about in life, its that I cant be sure about anything! But you can look at the facts and make logical deductions and probabilities to help make decisions.

To the op, sorry about the thread derailing lets get this thing back on track


----------



## Cebral (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a pair of hip waders that I use for kayaking during the winter. Got them last year and used them several times and this year also. It keeps the legs dry for launching and and landing and cuts the wind. Usually don't get a wet seat, unless I spill my coffee. Got them from Academy for $40. Usually fishing in shallow water so not worried about being a statistic, 2 to 3 feet.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Capnmichael said:


> Get some rubber coveralls.
> 
> But for the record ive spent hours on hours in my kayak with waders on. I do conskder myself very adept in a kayak so I wasn't worried *but how often do you actually tip over in your kayak*?


I've never been in a plane crash, but in 2016 there were 629 deaths from a plane crash. Pretty sure that every person who died in a plane would tell you that they'd never been in a plane crash either.

Lots of motorcyclists have never been in bike crashes, but about 4000 people die each year from bike crashes. 

Some things only take once to be deadly.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Rickpcfl said:


> Capnmichael said:
> 
> 
> > Get some rubber coveralls.
> ...


People get in car accidents every day, better not ever get in your car again.

People get robbed at gunpoint everyday, better not leave your house ever again.

People break in to homes and steal, rape, and kill every day, better not spend any time in your house any more.

After all it only takes once.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Before I moved to Florida I was an avid kayak fisherman in the northeast. Fished winters in open water from New York to Virginia. First, Stocking foot chest waders collapse to the body when immersed and do not fill and sink you like a rock. Second, a good drytop in addition to those waders acts as a balloon when the air from your waders gets trapped in it (its pretty funny). Finally, I did buy a Christmas rated dry suit after many years of the wader dry top combo. I intentionally practiced cold water immersion and reentry into my kayak. I assume many people are just uneducated on what works. Dunk yourself, know your limits and beware the all knowing Internet.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Also to the OP i have a set of white river chest waders I’ll give you for free after I get back from Lejuene . Size xl.


----------



## IWanaGoFishing (Oct 5, 2016)

They collapse against you until the water comes in over the top, then they fill. Once full, they severely hinder your ability to swim and the water trapped in them becomes a real problem when you try to get back in your yak. 

A wading belt helps prevent water entry if you slip while you are wading, but if you fall out of a yak, it will do little good.

A dry suit or dry top and pants is the safe way to go.





Eastcoasted said:


> Before I moved to Florida I was an avid kayak fisherman in the northeast. Fished winters in open water from New York to Virginia. First, Stocking foot chest waders collapse to the body when immersed and do not fill and sink you like a rock. Second, a good drytop in addition to those waders acts as a balloon when the air from your waders gets trapped in it (its pretty funny). Finally, I did buy a Christmas rated dry suit after many years of the wader dry top combo. I intentionally practiced cold water immersion and reentry into my kayak. I assume many people are just uneducated on what works. Dunk yourself, know your limits and beware the all knowing Internet.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You wear waders, and go in water a few feet over your head, you die. Simple as that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You have actually done that right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litespeed (Oct 15, 2018)

I use some grundens bib overalls with an inflatable belt PFD. I also usually carry a cell and a handheld VHF when it is stupid cold out.


I've been swimming before in February and not on purpose! It was hard to tread water when all the layers got waterlogged and the boots filled with water. Luckily my friends pulled me out of the water when they got tired of laughing at me.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

sealark said:


> Capt, redicoulas statement. 20 minutes in this cold water and your ability to function is gone. Waders are useless get a one piece wetsuit. Easier than waders to move around in and will save your life if that first time overboard ever happens. I was involved in cold water imersion test, it isn't nice when you are drowning and can't even move your hands and legs from hypothermia.


I've got a little shorty wet suit I got back in college. It's been in storage for about 25 years or so. Would it be ok? I actually tried it on about 3 or 4 years ago and it seemed ok, though the zipper was a little harder to pull up than I remember. :whistling:

Would that work for me?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Shorty with no legs would be way better than nothing like waders for sure. And would not weigh you down like waders. It would give you time to get back into the kayak. But honestly if the kayak got away and you had to spend much time in colder water the legs would be the first to go from hypothermia. Definetly use the shorty all the time In winter and in summertime take it with you it is easy and quick to put on in an emergancy.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

johnf said:


> I've got a little shorty wet suit I got back in college. It's been in storage for about 25 years or so. Would it be ok? I actually tried it on about 3 or 4 years ago and it seemed ok, though the zipper was a little harder to pull up than I remember. :whistling:
> 
> Would that work for me?


If you watch craigslist or ebay, you can buy a farmer john wetsuit for pretty cheap. If you wear just the bibs, it will keep you from getting wet while sitting and will let your arms be free to cast. It will provide flotation and some warmth if you fall in.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

...or a set of foul weather gear. I wear H/H.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

I’ve jumped into the water in waders over my head. Stocking foot waders, not boot or heavy rubber waders. Didn’t drown, didn’t sink, got back in kayak. There are several videos on YouTube demonstrating it. If you can’t get back into a kayak easily that’s a different story.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Kayak fishing winter in New York and Virginia is wayyy cold.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Eastcoasted said:


> Kayak fishing winter in New York and Virginia is wayyy cold.


That's a nice fish! Glad to see I'm not the only one too paranoid to wear waders while boating. You could always cut them off if the situation gets sketchy. But with the waist band sinched and a good dry top its not that dangerous.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Capnmichael said:


> That's a nice fish! Glad to see I'm not the only one too paranoid to wear waders while boating. You could always cut them off if the situation gets sketchy. But with the waist band sinched and a good dry top its not that dangerous.


CapnMichael;

I would ask myself, how deep is the water I'm fishing?

MOST of my winter kayak fishing is in less than 6 ft. of water, just like summer time fishing and I'm less than 10-20 yds. from shore. So, if you can stand up in the water you're fishing, then wear whatever you like. on the rare occasion you might tip the yak, you're already close to shore and can stand-up.

I've been in a cold water over-board situation and it's scary, you loose your breath and the cold really inhibits your ability to move arms/legs after only a few seconds.

If you travel over deeper water or fish in deeper water + you do this a lot, a wet-suit is probably your best option.

My normal attire is rain pants over jeans & thermals to keep the fish from getting my jeans wet when landing/releasing. I worry more about getting stuck in mud and being unable to move than hypothermia from tipping my yak.


----------

